# Pickups for Black Metal



## Perge (Jul 15, 2012)

Says it all in the Topic. Looking to replace the pickups in my RGD7421 and my current project is a symphonic black metal band. Big/dissonant chords and a fair amount of death metal at times. Was looking at either a CL/Lf set or some d-activators. but any reccomondations, with reasons, is welcome.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 15, 2012)

Miracle Mans!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 15, 2012)

I used D-Activators (6-string) for my black metal band, which sounded good, but I'm liking how the painkiller (7-string) delivers a meaner raw sound.


----------



## ibanice (Jul 15, 2012)

For Blackmetal you need a pickup with a lot of output since you're gonna need a sh*t load of gain. So I think you should get an Active pickup or a very high output passive. The highest output passive I know of is the invade from Seymour Duncan and the Dimarzio x2n


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 15, 2012)

black metal?

why bother, as long as it sounds grim, kvlt and frostbitten i think you're good.


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 15, 2012)

my suggestions would be 
dimarzio x2n
duncan distortion
anything BKP
and emg


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 15, 2012)

Dimarzio X2N is my main winner. Tons of output. Straight EQ and very "cold" and in-your-face sounding.

Runner up would be the Dimarzio D-Sonic or the CrunchLab since both are very versatile but can also obtain that sound.

Lastly, anything EMG. Very tweakable and versatile with the nature of active pickup. Again, get rid of the warmth and make it sound "cold".


----------



## -42- (Jul 15, 2012)

Or you can just buy this and not give two shits about pickups.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 15, 2012)

I really, really like DiMarzio Evo's for that type of music. Lots and lots of grind.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 15, 2012)

Original Gibson P.A.F. $650.


----------



## Perge (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reccomendations  I don't wanna go active just because i don't wanna worry about routing. The X2n left a bad taste in my mouth, I have it in my 6 string. I think i'm still leaning towards the d-activators. They seem like they will be able to handle it but allow me to wank off in my spare time 

here is a really rough take of what we're going for.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sf96hjb1hxpame/SBM.mp3


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 15, 2012)

I just got a new set of super distortions in my warlock. They're perfect for really, really scary.

Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## BrainArt (Jul 15, 2012)

Perge said:


> Thanks for the reccomendations  I don't wanna go active just because i don't wanna worry about routing. The X2n left a bad taste in my mouth, I have it in my 6 string. I think i'm still leaning towards the d-activators. They seem like they will be able to handle it but allow me to wank off in my spare time
> 
> here is a really rough take of what we're going for.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sf96hjb1hxpame/SBM.mp3



Don't worry, DiMarzio's 7 string pickups are nothing like their 6 string pickups. 

I have an X2N-7 and love it. I haven't ever tried to get a black metal sound with it, but that's not what I'm going for.


----------



## Perge (Jul 15, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> Don't worry, DiMarzio's 7 string pickups are nothing like their 6 string pickups.
> 
> I have an X2N-7 and love it. I haven't ever tried to get a black metal sound with it, but that's not what I'm going for.



What kind of sound have you gone for?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 15, 2012)

Perge said:


> What kind of sound have you gone for?



Depends on my mood. But I do have a patch on my RP250 that's modeled after the classic buzzsaw for Death Metal and the X2N7 pushes it even further.

It can still get sparkly cleans, if you're after that, as well.


----------



## Perge (Jul 15, 2012)

To be honest if I'm not playing metal I'm usually playing in the vein of New Found Glory Lmao...


----------



## purpledc (Jul 15, 2012)

really I dont think one particular pickup lends itself to black metal better than another. It really comes down to you as an individual. Ive got some absolutely brutal tones from low output humbuckers with Alnico II magnets. I think as long as your using a considerably high output pickup you should be fine. At those gain levels its not going to make or break you by which pickup your using. I love black metal but Ive yet to hear a band in that genre that actually gives a shit on how good their pickups sound. Another good thing to try is if you know a band that has a sound that you would like to get close to you may benefit from finding what they have in their guitars. Im sure your going to get a lot of "bkp" recommendations. But I would only take recommendations from those who have used the pickups rather than simply "herd" the pickups. here are a few that i can recommend for your application. Yes some are active. 


1. EMG 81-85 combo. Super tight and compressed. Very popular in black metal 

2, Lace sensor-Drop and gain set. Great for low tunings. Super high output and great clarity. Thickens up a tinny guitar

3. duncan blackouts. - If you find emgs to be a little sterile then these might fit you better. Very high output and a cool look to them to boot.

4. Dimarzios. - I love dimarzios. And the dactivators really sound amazing.


----------

